# Hello from Spain ^^



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello!!

My name is Natalia, and I'm from Spain 

I know this forum thanks for the user Patry, my friend, we love mice XD

I'll put pictures of my little mice 

Greetings!

My english is very very bad, sorry xD


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola Natafan

:welcome1

Your english is fine x


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Wellcome Natafan!

This forum is extraordinary for solve doubts about our mice!

Put a few pic ^^


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Tratallen!! ^^

And thanks too Patu!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

bienvenidos, natafan

tu ingles esta muy bien, pero tambien estaria bien tener unas hispanoparlantes usando el foro.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

sys15 said:


> bienvenidos, natafan
> 
> tu ingles esta muy bien, pero tambien estaria bien tener unas hispanoparlantes usando el foro.


Translates as..... Welcome natafan. Your English is very good but it would be nice to discuss the forum in spanish.........

No big deal in this case but we do ask forum users to appreciate that posts are to be made in English. Further posts in another language may be deleted. Thanks


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thanks for the wellcome!!

I haven't any problem for speaking English, don't worry   *


----------

